# A new one on me....rat bleeding from vulva



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Morning all me again...ive just cleaned out my ratties and one of my females..scratlin who is 2.5 years old has been bleeding from her vulva....not large amounts and not pouring out..just spots and a wee spot on her vulva when ive examined her...she also seems to have lost weight overnight yet is still eating, drinking, and very very friendly as she's always been.....Now ive done some research and all things point to a urinary infection??? could this be right?? 

Trouble is If i take her to the vets, they may suggest antiboitics which may help..fair enough..but they may want to spay her and im not sure at her age if this is a good way to go....
what would other rat owners do???

Of course the second scenario is purely hypertheticall as first route would be antibiotics but should these not work and spaying the only option left would it be worth putting her through the operation at her age???

Im really stuck on wht to do as again taking her age into account and knowing that she could be nearing the end of her natural life, i dont wanna add any further stress to her....and what with her losing the weight litterally overnight im worried it could be something more sinister and i suppose i just wanna prepare myself for the worst so that im ready should it come to it.....

All my past rats have been healthy until old age and died naturally with me at home so this is a bit of a new one to me...

thanks all, any thoughts would be great
debi


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Has she had anaestetic before? we have a rat here who ha had a few opps on tumours she is 3 now her last opp was just before christmas. I supose there is always a risk ive not had any die under aneastetic. I hope you get her sorted soon. : victory:


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

no shes never needed to go to the vet before and i am worried about any complications should it come it....

ty for your thoughts though x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would take her to the vets for a check up then you can decide what options you have, I would of thought they would try anti-b first anyway. I presume she hasnt had a litter of pups over night?


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

no hun shes never been with a male so no fear of that one,,plus she lives alone as she wont get on with any of my other girlies!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

devilsofdarkness said:


> no hun shes never been with a male so no fear of that one,,plus she lives alone as she wont get on with any of my other girlies!!


 
It was just a thought:lol2: Ask Pouchie or Saxon as I think they breed them so may be able to tell you more


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a possible pyometra, so get her some strong antibs and see how that goes


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

here is a helpful link.

Health Guide

See if you can find the problem on here.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was thinking pyo myself, but don't have any experience of rats whatsoever, but a pyo is a pyo whatever the species.

Antibiotics might help as, if it is a pyo then it's obviously an open pyo, and easier to treat, but I think you need a vet to tell you that for sure! If she's lost weight dramatically then the poison could be affecting her system and the sooner she's on anti-b's the better, I would say.

Hard to deal with at her age though, that's your problem!


----------



## brella-owul (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh bless her - she's a good age rat so some of the weight-loss may be down to ageing but if it's sudden and with the bleeding, she needs to see a vet. It's likely to clear up with anti-b's - does she look swollen anywhere ? any signs of mammary lumps etc ?

We've had this once or twice with girls rats over the years and in most cases it was quickly sorted by anti-b's to remove any uterine infection. On another doe it was a running symptom with her mammary tumours which do become more likely with age - her first tumour was obvious and diagnosed pre vulva bleed though !

Give her lots of squishes and get to the vet ! :flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It's likely a pyo, but if you're quick you might not need surgery. One of my rescue older does had a pyo and this happened twice, strong antibiotics cleared it up the first time, second time (few weeks later) it didnt and she had to be spayed. Sadly she didnt survive the op, but I hear that's not common.

So basically - its a vets trip asap, the sooner the better, today preferably - pyo is life threatening, but the fact that it's blood rather than pus at the moment is positive. Shall keep fingers crossed for her.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And the fact that it's open, not closed!!!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep definitely, even if she stops bleeding, I'd get her on antibiotics, especially if her tummy looks swollen.


----------

